
Tomorrow’s Gods: What is the future of religion? - edzx
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20190801-tomorrows-gods-what-is-the-future-of-religion
======
Ruth_K
You may be interested in reading this article, too:
[https://ivypanda.com/essays/everyman-presentation-of-
ideas-a...](https://ivypanda.com/essays/everyman-presentation-of-ideas-about-
religion-and-hypocrisy/).

